# Drop ceiling question



## MarcP (Jan 29, 2007)

Other than the typical drop ceiling systems available, does anybody know of a system that can be hung very close the existing ceiling joists? I'm putting a plan together to finish my own basement but with an existing ceiling height of 83" I'm very limited on what to do with the ceiling. First choice would be some sort of dropped ceiling but if I have to I will need to get all the plumbing and electrical up into the ceiling and sheetrock. Does anybody have any suggestions for me? Thanks


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

You in the wrong forum, this forum is for professional contractors, you're looking for DIY Forum Click Here

Good luck


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

It's not hard to do a standard suspended ceiling only 3" under the joists. While there are a couple of systems around that will let you use less room than that (can't think of any names right now), the extra expense involved doesn't really make them any more attractive than drywalling. I'd probably be inclined to do a standard ceiling at 6'6".


----------



## A.T.H.I. (Feb 8, 2008)

You can put up a furring strip grid and use ceiling tiles, they can be stapled to the furring strips and have tongue and grooves on them to accept each tile. You only need enough clearance for the furring strips that are nailed to the joists (3/4") and the thickness of the tile (1/2" - 3/4").

Layout is the key to installing them, and make sure you wash your hands every so often when you install the tiles. Your hands will get dirty and it's a ***** to clean the dirt off the tiles.

There is a special staple ceilingtite that is made to fasten the tiles up. Alternately you can use a construction adhesive but it can be messy.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I personally dislike those staple on ceilings. Why not just drywall it, use those same furring strips and drywall it?

Just my .02


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Paulie said:


> I personally dislike those staple on ceilings. Why not just drywall it, use those same furring strips and drywall it?
> 
> Just my .02


I agree. I have never seen one installed on any job I have been on. I have yanked out a few though.


----------



## A.T.H.I. (Feb 8, 2008)

Paulie said:


> I personally dislike those staple on ceilings. Why not just drywall it, use those same furring strips and drywall it?
> 
> Just my .02


I don't like them much either it was just another option for him.

I have probably taken more of them down then I have installed, lol.

He could even put up some plywood and install those aluminum ceiling panels if he wanted something different. They are quite expensive though.

The only problem with a permanent ceiling access to the utilities, that's why drop ceilings are more popular in the basement.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

A.T.H.I. said:


> *I don't like them much either it was just another option for him.*
> 
> I have probably taken more of them down then I have installed, lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've taken those damn things down and even patched in a few new ones to which is a joke. For the amount of time one has to get at something in the basement ceiling, I think it's worth drywalling and cut a hole where ya need it and fix it. With that said there are sometimes where a drop ceiling is preferable mainly cause there is so much junk in the way.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

To the op there is another thread called "non suspended suspended Ceiling "
In this same area if the forum


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

you can maybe do a no spline ceiling, with 1x2 tiles


----------



## Millar (Apr 19, 2013)

You can put in a t-bar ceiling and use the fibreglass back tiles so you can bend them to install . If you can get your wires up on the floor joists you might get away with a 2 inch drop . We just use screws in the side of the joist to hang the wire from . You have to use flexible tile or you need to drop the grid more.


----------

